# Verfassungsbeschwerde gegen 0190-Gesetz



## Anonymous (16 November 2003)

Unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/ghi-16.11.03-001/ ist zu lesen, dass ein sehr "bekannter" Münchener Rechtsanwalt eine Verfassungsbeschwerde gegen das 0190-Gesetz eingebracht hat.


----------



## DocSnyder (16 November 2003)

Einen unterhaltsamen Freitag^WSonntagabend wünscht $Biermarke... 

/.
DocSnyder, den Popcorn-Güterzug ins Heiseforum verlegend (wo G. soeben aktiv wird).


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2003)

Da bin ich aber gespannt Normenkontroll-Klage durch Einzelperson wegen angeblichener Grundrechts-Verletzung. Das ist spannend.

Im übrigen sind die angeführten Punkte für Anwälte nicht neu, nämlich dass die Mandanten am Ende ehrer unwillig zahlen.

Deshalb war es zu meiner - zugegebner Maßen - sehr kurzen Zeit als Anwalt eine goldene Regel: ohne Schuss, kein ius

Schuss ist als Vortschuss zu deuten. Ich denke auch das Verfassungsgericht wird sich an diese Regel erinnern.


----------



## Counselor (16 November 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb war es zu meiner - zugegebner Maßen - sehr kurzen Zeit als Anwalt eine goldene Regel: ohne Schuss, kein ius



Au weia - wie bist du dann mit gerichtlichen Bestellungen im Strafverfahren bei mittellosen Mandanten umgegangen?

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2003)

Wirft Eselfilme etc. dank gekürzter Pauschalen nicht mehr genug ab oder was ist der wahre Grund für diese Verfassungsbeschwerde?


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe bei Heise nicht gelesen, dass der beschwerdeführende Rechtsanwalt sich zukünftig auf Strafverteigung kaprizieren wird. Es geht um Wirtschaftsrecht, also - au weia - erst den ganzen Sachverhalt lesen.


----------



## DocSnyder (16 November 2003)

Mit einem muss man dem Freiherrn allerdings Recht geben: die Preisdeckelung verhindert Mehrwertdienstemissbrauch keineswegs, sondern begrenzt nur die Schäden. Die Abzockerbranche hat aber längst erkannt, dass sich gegen Dialerschäden über 1000 Euro fast jeder wehrt, während die typischen Interspam- oder KaZaA-Dialer-Beträge unter 100 Euro von den meisten Betrogenen zähneknirschend hingenommen wurden und gegen eine 5-Euro-Einwahl erst recht kaum jemand vorgeht. Auf diese Art kann die Preisobergrenze sich sogar kontraproduktiv auswirken.

Allerdings sollte der Freiherr wenn schon dann zusammen mit uns Vorschläge ausdiskutieren, wie Mehrwertdienstemissbrauch effektiver bekämpft werden kann und eine für seine Ansprüche ausreichend hohe Preisobergrenze diesem nicht entgegen steht. Dies geht bestimmt schneller, effektiver und billiger als eine Verfassungsbeschwerde.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Counselor (16 November 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem muss man dem Freiherrn allerdings Recht geben: die Preisdeckelung verhindert Mehrwertdienstemissbrauch keineswegs, sondern begrenzt nur die Schäden ...  Auf diese Art kann die Preisobergrenze sich sogar kontraproduktiv auswirken.



Ganz meine Meinung. Die Abzocker steigen auf 0190-8 um. Unbeabsichtigte Einwahlen liegen im ein paar Eur Bereich und werden bezahlt.

Dagegen haben andere Dienste, die wirklich was bieten verloren.

Counselor


----------



## Heiko (16 November 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Dies geht bestimmt schneller, effektiver und billiger als eine Verfassungsbeschwerde.


Ist aber nicht so schön öffentlichkeitswirksam und wird nicht so kontrovers diskutiert.


----------



## dialerfucker (16 November 2003)

@counselor;

*Counselor schrieb:*



> Dagegen haben andere Dienste, die wirklich was bieten verloren.



Bitte unbedingt diese Dienste hier melden!


----------



## Counselor (16 November 2003)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit  OLG Nünberg, Urt. v. 29.7.2003, Az. 3 U 1225/03 dürfte es - unabhängig davon was geboten wird - kaum mehr legale Dienste geben. Das Gericht deutet zaghaft an, daß Dienste, die gegen den Kodex FST verstossen, wettbewerbswidrig handeln könnten. Allerdings war der Vortrag des Klägers leicht substanzlos:



			
				OLG Nürnberg schrieb:
			
		

> Für diese Entscheidung kann es dahin stehen, ob sich für ein Nichtmitglied des Vereins "FST Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V." wettbewerbsrechtliche Folgen aus dem Verhaltenkodex des Vereines ergeben. Anerkannt ist, dass von branchenkundiger Hand erarbeitete Bestimmungen Erkenntnisquelle dafür sein können, was in der betreffenden Branche lauter oder unlauter ist (BGH GRUR 77, 257). Eine weitergehende Wirkung kommt den Wettbewerbsrichtlinien allerdings nicht zu. Auf den vorliegenden Fall bezogen ist nichts dazu vorgetragen, welche Mitgliederzahlen der Verein hat, welches Gewicht dem Kodex danach zukommt und inwieweit die dort niedergelegten Bestimmungen tatsächlich branchenüblich sind.



Bisher hat sich kaum einer an den Kodex gehalten. Dienste, die auf Erfolgsbasis arbeiten, handeln nach diesem Urteil wettbewerbswidrig (also Arbeitsvermittler, Kreditvermittler u. ä.), wenn sie 0190 er Nummern verwenden.

Counselor


----------



## dvill (16 November 2003)

Die Parkuhr vor der Kanzlei ist natürlich auch verfassungswidrig.

Sie hindert den Advokaten daran, ausgiebig mit seinem Mandanten zu sprechen. Der muss nach einer Stunde Höchstparkdauer wieder los und die Rechtsberatung bleibt unvollständig.

Das hindert den Advokaten, reichlich Gebühren zu berechnen und das gesamte Rechtssystem wird untergraben.

Die Menschheit hat nur den einen Daseinszweck, Advokaten als Mandantschaft die Berufsausübung zu ermöglichen.

Wer verlangt, dass jedes mögliche Zahlungsmittel in der egoistischen Weltsicht eines Advokaten diesem unmittelbar nützlich ist?

Jedenfalls ist für Unterhaltung gesorgt, und das Verfassungsgericht hätte sonst bestimmt nichts Wichtiges zu tun gehabt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

@dvill

Jedenfalls ist für Unterhaltung gesorgt, und das Verfassungsgericht hätte sonst bestimmt nichts Wichtiges zu tun gehabt.

Also bei deinen Postings ist doch auch ständig für Unterhaltung gesorgt.
Ausserdem scheinst du ja nun wahrlich keine anderen Hobbys zu haben - denn du postest ja deine Meinung zu jedem Thema  (siehe Google Groups)  ..  

Wieviel Zeit muss ein Mensch eigentlich haben - um sowohl dauerhaft Schreiben an die REGTP - TELEKOM zu senden, dort anzurufen und dann noch in diversen Foren mitzuposten (egal ob nun nach Feierabend - oder von deinem Arbeitgeber in *xxxxxx* aus) .....

*xxxxxx* hat doch so süsse Mädchen - keine abbekommen?

Na dann .. poste mal schön weiter ...

*[Virenscanner: Ortsnamen entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

> Wieviel Zeit muss ein Mensch eigentlich haben - um sowohl dauerhaft Schreiben an die REGTP - TELEKOM zu senden, dort anzurufen und dann noch in diversen Foren mitzuposten (egal ob nun nach Feierabend - oder von deinem Arbeitgeber in *xxxxxx* aus) .....
> 
> *xxxxxx* hat doch so süsse Mädchen - keine abbekommen?
> 
> Na dann .. poste mal schön weiter ...



Getroffene Hunde bellen...


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @dvill
> 
> Jedenfalls ist für Unterhaltung gesorgt, und das Verfassungsgericht hätte sonst bestimmt nichts Wichtiges zu tun gehabt.
> 
> ...




Wer selber um 00:29 vor dem Rechner - quasi im Glashaus - sitzt, sollte nicht mit verbalen Steinen werfen ............


----------



## KatzenHai (17 November 2003)

:lol: 
Der Typ ist ja stark ...

Und Kollege FvG hat da tatsächlich keine schlechte Idee gehabt - das könnte nach meiner oberflächlichen Meinung sogar klappen.

Das BVerfG müsste nur feststellen, dass der Verbraucherschutz vor Dialerabzockern weniger wichtig ist als die Berufsfreiheit der Advokatur ...
 0


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2003)

@ KatzenHai


Einspruch, Euer Ehren, das klappt nicht. Der Kollege in München war zu eilig, eine ejaculatio praejus sozusagen. Er hätte erst bei der RegTP ein andere Tarifierung veralngen müssen und dann vor dem VG auf eine vorlage durch das VG zu drängen.

Vgl auch: http://www.juramail.info/forum/read.php?f=3&i=9890&t=9890 insbesondere die Diskussion zur Zulässigkeit


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ KatzenHai
> 
> 
> Einspruch, Euer Ehren, das klappt nicht. Der Kollege in München war zu eilig, eine ejaculatio praejus sozusagen. Er hätte erst bei der RegTP ein andere Tarifierung veralngen müssen und dann vor dem VG auf eine vorlage durch das VG zu drängen.
> ...



Zitat von GFvG in Juramail:

 Die Zeit, die für die Beantragung und die Zuteilung der PIN vergeht, wird erwartungsgemäß weit über dem Zeitraum liegen, die einem Betroffenen bleibt, um sich darüber Klarheit zu verschaffen, ob eine an ihn gerichtete Abmahnung begründet ist und wie er sich hinsichtlich dieser Abmahnung ver-halten soll.


Liegt er da so falsch?

Fragt sich in ME

3xRaten Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 November 2003)

Rabauke schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von GFvG in Juramail:
> 
> Die Zeit, die für die Beantragung und die Zuteilung der PIN vergeht, wird erwartungsgemäß weit über dem Zeitraum liegen, die einem Betroffenen bleibt, um sich darüber Klarheit zu verschaffen, ob eine an ihn gerichtete Abmahnung begründet ist und wie er sich hinsichtlich dieser Abmahnung ver-halten soll.
> 
> Liegt er da so falsch?


Wer soll das wissen, wenn er es selbst nicht weiß? Ob sich seine Befürchtungen zwangsläufig bewahrheiten, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Bisserl dürftig deswegen...


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

Naja in Markenrechtssachen soll die Zeit recht kurz sein, ob 24 oder auch 48 Std. reichen um 
sich so zu identifizieren mag ich nicht zu verifizieren.

Wer wohl? Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2003)

@ rabauke


Es gibt kein Grundrecht auf Geschwindigkeit.

Es gibt das Grundrecht auf Berufsausübung vgl. http://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/12.html

Ob die gesetzliche Begrenzung in § 43b TKG http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkg/__43b.html nicht eine solche hinnehmbare Schranke ist, ist sehr die Frage.
Weiter kommt dazu, dass der Antragsteller eine Hotline *konzipiert*. Dabei könnte er auch Blocktarife zu 30 € anbieten und danach eine erneute Anwahl verlangen. Auch die Nennung von KreditkartenNummer währe eine Zahlungsmöglichkeit. 
Kurz die Berufsausübung des Antragstellers hängt nicht ausschließlich an der höheren Tarifierung bei einer 0190 - Nummer.

Selbst wenn man unterstellt, dass er Erfolg haben würde, würde das Verfassungsgericht dem Gesetzgeber aufgeben eine höhere Tarifierung in bestimmten Fällen vorzusehen. Das Gestz müsste nachgebessert werden und würde nicht gekippt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Naja in Markenrechtssachen soll die Zeit recht kurz sein, ob 24 oder auch 48 Std. reichen um
> sich so zu identifizieren mag ich nicht zu verifizieren.
> 
> Wer wohl? Dots aka Rabauke



Und weil er das auch nicht weiß, schreibt er ja "wird erwartungsgemäß". Das macht die Geschichte so dünn, weil er nur unter Umständen in einer nicht absehbaren Zukunft selbst betroffen sein könnte. Das Juramail-Forum gibt dazu aber wesentlich mehr her...


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2003)

Ich denke auch das GFvG damit nicht durchkommt, allerdings halte ich den Diskussionsansatz
für durchaus gerechtfertigt bzw. diskussionswürdig.

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 November 2003)

Das kann dahingestellt bleiben, weil sein Präventivschlag mangels Zulässigkeit erst gar nicht daraufhin geprüft würde. Es gibt aber mehrere ganz dünne Stellen in seiner Argumentationskette.


----------



## dotshead (17 November 2003)

Ich denke wir werden in naher Zukunft sehen wessen Auffassung gefolgt wird. Ein Burakel mag ich nicht sein. Ich denke aber, dass in diesem Fall der Verbraucher gewinnen wird und die Deckelung der Beträge erhalten bleibt.

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Counselor (17 November 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann dahingestellt bleiben, weil sein Präventivschlag mangels Zulässigkeit erst gar nicht daraufhin geprüft würde. Es gibt aber mehrere ganz dünne Stellen in seiner Argumentationskette.



Günni hätte besser eine inzidenter Normenkontrolle im verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahren angezettelt. Die Verfassungsbeschwerde ist aussichtslos; die Hürden nimmt er nie:

http://www.juramail.info/forum/read.php?f=3&i=9961&t=9890

Seine Grundidee ist allerdings gar nicht so übel, aber er hat sich an das falsche Gericht gewandt. Wenn er Pech hat, haut das BVerfG ihm eine saftige seinem Verdienst angemessene Mißbrauchsgebühr drauf.

Counselor


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 November 2003)

Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, die beiden haben sich richtig gern...


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

Was tut man nicht alles um im Gespräch zu bleiben....man müssen manche Leute Zeit haben...


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....man müssen manche Leute Zeit haben...


...und vor allem berechtigtes Interesse zu Gunsten des Gemeinwohls!


----------

